
Show HN: SlackShare – Browser extension to quickly share links to slack - romants
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/slackshare/hpkbgdicfgfdaggdgmhiifpnjlfipbfi
======
yunusabd
Interesting! Usually when I share links on slack, it goes like this: 1. Copy
the website URL 2. Paste into slack 3. Go back to website and copy a relevant
passage 4. Paste as code, so it's clear that it's a citation 5. Add my own
comment 6. Post.

So if I could bring that down to 1. Select text 2. Open extension 3. Enter my
own comment 4. Post, this could potentially save me some time

------
romants
Author here. I was surprised not to find a good extension to share to slack
quickly (that also supports multiple workspaces), so we put together a simple
extension for Chrome/Firefox for that. In future planning to add to Safari and
some features like screenshots, text selection and so on. Any feedback is
appreciated

------
andriytsaryov
Wow, this is what I was looking for!

